# 1.4 exhaust



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Other than a tune, midpipe is probably one of the top things you can do for power, although that power won't be fully realized without the tune. It might increase bottom end some.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

THanks! Will it just throw off a code? I'm used to bigger V6 and V8 exhaust, I'm sure it wouldn't sound like that but I hate the fart can sound. I wouldn't get this right?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If you only do the mid pipe, but not the downpipe, there will be no codes.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

The midpipe is good to get but I think the downpipe would probably be the better of the two. The downpipe gets ride of the convertor that is a few inches away from the turbo. I did both the midpipe and downpipe and I can tell the turbo spools faster. I also get a lot of turbo spooling noise through the exhaust.

A clip is below with the midpipe, downpipe, and muffler delete.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kmEDSCQvQ


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks! I'm debating on whether or not it's worth doing at all. I have the K&N which sounds good and what not but dropping a bucket of coin on a tune because of the DP? I dunno. Does the midpipe alone give it a throatier sound?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

The muffler delete would give you a throatier sound.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol I don't think you quite understand the tune here. It's a pretty impressive gain especially with additional work being tuned into the mix. 

However some just don't want to. And for that the downpipe will need a tune and the midpipe and catback sections do not.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm. Thanks for the info! I had to get new wheels for my truck due to the inner bead deteriorating but in due time!


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I was actually thinking about getting the catted mid pipe and keeping the stock downpipe. Was curious if there would be a decrease in fuel economy (driving habits aside).


----------

